# Optical to RCA Audio converter/adapter?



## Roymus

I recently picked up a Mits 57831 DLP TV. Very happy with it so far, but I was surprised to see there was no optical audio input on the back panel. I have a Motorola cable HDTV STB that outputs component video and digital optical audio out (as well as standard video and audio out, but those are being used by Replay TV). Currently I have the optical out going directly to my receiver, but for various reasons (mostly having to do with watching PIP split-screen) I would like to run the digital audio out through the TV. The only thing I can figure is to try to find a Y-adapter that will convert digital optical audio to RCA L/R audio, but apparently that would require a digital-to-analog encoder of some kind. Can anybody help me figure out how to convert digital optical to RCA analog? I tried a couple of cable companies and Radio Shack but no dice. Note that the STB also has SPDIF out, but that would involve the same problem as optical. Thanks!


Roy


----------



## melduforx

Wouldn't it defeat the purpose of having a replay tv if you also sent the output of the moto set top box to your TV? It can only tune one channel at a time. If you were to change the channel while your replay was recording....


Also, the PIP thing won't really work without two tuners....


----------



## Roymus

The STB outputs simultaneous SD and HD. I also have a cable input directly to the TV. When I split the screen I typically watch either Replay or HD on one screen, direct cable on the other. I can switch the sound between the two, but because of the optical limitation I have to switch the inputs on the receiver too. If I can route the sound through the TV, it will work much smoother.


I'm really looking for any advice on how to convert the optical output to RCA audio so I can route it through the TV. Any help on this would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## Roymus

Just got a good suggestion from another forum...just split the RCA audio out from the STB and run them both to the TV and the Replay. I'm going to try this, as there seems to be no straightforward way to convert digital to analog audio. If anybody who has the same issue is interested I'll post the results.


----------



## drlava

Hi, just so you know, the component you are looking for is called a dac with s/pdif optical input. they are available on ebay and other places, such as DIYaudio forum. Price ranges from $50-$$$


----------

